# Is SAT a replacement of entry test of amc?



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hey ... What if i give SAT II papers and score above 600..will it be a replacement of the army medical college? they require only three sat papers? That is phy'chem and bio? Shud i prefer giving SAT papers or prepare for the admission test? For SAT II SATI isnt needed..ryt??and neithr does army medical college requires SATI........ryt?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please read our forum rules first or posts like that^ will be deleted.

Thanks.


----------

